# Baby Names



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ok...I'm not pregnant..but I was thinking about baby names...mostly because I was looking up Finn MacCumhail (pronounced Finn MacCool)...there are numerous amazing names relating to his legend. So I thought I'd ask around and see what some of your favorite baby names are...Here are mine (some I like w/ certain middle names):

Gabrielle (I have a middle name but can't tell)
Nathan Zachary
Sydney Victoria
Logan Patrick
Maeve
Macha


I know I have more..but can't think of any more at this time.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> Ok...I'm not pregnant


mmmhhmmm:roll: So who's the baby daddy?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

If I was pregnant..it would most likely be my husbands baby...silly!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> it would most likely be my husbands baby


Yeah but ya never know with you:mrgreen: just kidding
I kinda like the name Luke


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Took that long to get "Luke" out of you....


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

As you appear into the Irish stuff (as am I) I really think a great name which is not far out of line for an American female name is SHANNON.
I like also Kerry, which I've heard used with males and females, and Brendan. Lliam (Galic William) is another possibility. Of course the name has to flow with the last name.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I like...!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

kttref said:


> If I was pregnant..it would most likely be my husbands baby...silly!


 WHEW!! Thank God Kate, I've been worrying about that....


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Koz!!! Don't let the cat out of the bag!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Latoya?...


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

I like the name Bart....but that is just me. Congratulations! :woot:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Boys: Padraic (Pierce), Sean, Liam, Lloyd, Malcom, Alfred (The Great), Dennis;

Girls: Kaitlin, Maura, Colleen, Sarah, Boudica, Two deer schtuping;


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Moira
Enya
Leah
Sinead
Akaisha
and paddy


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Dr.Magoo said:


> I like the name Bart....but that is just me. Congratulations! :woot:


I'm not preggers!!! I'd let you guys know if I was! haha man, I can't get a break!

It's amazing to me how many people like Irish names...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

you sure?????


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

VonStinky

Go figure Irish cops....what a thought


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Sean
Liam
Ethan
Katelynn
Shannon

Probably have more but for some reason they are evading me....


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Braeden and Morgan.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

kttref said:


> I'm not preggers!!! I'd let you guys know if I was! haha man, I can't get a break!


I know. I'm just being a pain.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

haha...I know, that's what I love about ya!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Hahaha...either him or God...so I'm going to go with "most likely" until I know either way...if when I have a baby, it starts walking on water...then I'll know.


----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Maeve* is a good name for a girl and I like *Seamus* for boy I lost on that on when I named my boy. I have a *Lea* and a *Logan*


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

A boy named Sue...

EOT


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

JEEZ kate i was gone for a few days & thought i missed major breaking news!!!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Haha, I'd let you know Jake...speaking of babies...how is the little one?


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Kate in CT,

Hey, lady! How the hell are ya?

Long time. I guess I should stop by more often, huh?!

Anyway, here are the names I'm fond of, with the majority of them being Italian names:

Boys:

Michael
Anthony
Jason
Joseph
Nicholas
Vincenzo

Girls:

Elena
Isabella
Christina Marie
Angela
Gabriella
Michelina

My son, Anthony would have been named Giovina had he been a girl. He would have been called Gina.

Anyway...

Nice to "see" you again!


Kate in PA


----------



## nightcopppa (Sep 4, 2004)

I've always liked Hunter for a boy and Madison for a girl. Congrats on the baby!! Hope the pregnancy goes well.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Here are some nice names for boyz Kate.
Calvin
Dewain 
Kojo
Clarence
Clayton
Gerain
Latrell
Da-Shawn
Daevin
Daevon
Dajon
Wayan
Wendell
Wesley
Wilburn
Winton
Wyclef
Xavier
Yemane


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

He's doing great... he's big!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

You people are all idiots.


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

kttref said:


> You people are all idiots.


You ask a question like that on this forum and you did not expect it to go like this?

Oh ya and congratulations.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....it was supposed to be a conversation starter...


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

It did start a conversation. Just not the one you wanted.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

congrats Kate .. lol


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

OutOfManyOne said:


> Here are some nice names for boyz Kate.
> Calvin
> Dewain
> Kojo
> ...


 Is this MACOP's baby. Congrats!!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> Here are some nice names for boyz Kate.
> Calvin
> Dewain
> Kojo
> ...


I hate most people with names like that.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ok...I'm going to start a rumor....I'm not pregnant! Let's see if it catches on.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Girls
*Charlotte
Riley
Chloe
Sophie
Abigail
Evie
Annie
Bethany
Hunter
Alexandra

*
Boys
*Benjamin
Triston
Ryan
Thomas


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

kttref said:


> Ok...I'm going to start a rumor....I'm not pregnant! Let's see if it catches on.


So if it is only a rumor your not pregnant...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

No...some rumors end up being truth...like there were rumors Nick and Jessica were breaking up..AND THEY DID. I'm not pregnant. Damn you people are annoying...I'm done with this thread.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

I have names picked out for my little ones (a couple girls names and one boys name). They have been picked for a long time, but I will not reveal them. You will all have to wait until the time comes. Anyway I love Irish names and unique names! I do not want my kids to have common names and the names I have picked are not "dumb" like Apple, Coco, etc....


----------

